# [SOLVED] Call of duty world at war won't work



## Silent-A (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi i have had this problem sience i got the game. I first installed the game and i could play solo mode for a couple of hours. Then i switched to multiplayer and created my own server to try out the guns.
It worked fine. But when i went out of the server the whole game just stoped. After that i tryed it many times but it dident work. 
I uninstalled then installed it again, nothing helped. I have my screen on 800x600 pixels like the game said i shuld. I installed everything that is on the extras. 

Can someone please help me? Im am soon on my way to the store to return the game.:4-dontkno


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

uninstall the game using revo uninstaller
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

then try installing again


----------



## Silent-A (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

It works now but i can't get the sound to work. It worked befor.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

are you using a sound card?

right click on the volume icon in the system tray
playback devices
properties" of the device your using"
advanced
change it to 48khz or 48000Hz


----------



## Silent-A (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

yes i had it like that from befor.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

are you using a sound card 

and update whatever sound device you have


----------



## Silent-A (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

Ok i updated it but it still wont work. BTW this is problebly a dumb question but what is a modem?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

its for dial up

you can see if its your device manager and disable it


----------



## Silent-A (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

ok thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

sound still isn't working?


----------



## Silent-A (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty world at war won't work*

No it works now. Thx


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what did you do?


----------

